# Process for opening a zero balance(salary account) in dubai)



## ghouse12311 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am from India and I recently got a job in Dubai. I have finished my medical for visa and Emirates ID biometric scan. I want to know the process for opening a zero balance account(without minimum balance) for my salary processing so that I can withdraw all of the amount if I need it. Please advice .


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

1) Go to the bank
2) Open the account


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

There is no minimum balance required for salary transfer accounts. Just go to HR and they usually have contacts of bank representatives who will come to your workplace and finalize everything.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> 1) Go to the bank
> 2) Open the account


Ever thought of a career in public relations?

With your looks and personality - you'll go all the way to the top


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 24, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> There is no minimum balance required for salary transfer accounts. Just go to HR and they usually have contacts of bank representatives who will come to your workplace and finalize everything.


I already did that and they are asking me to create a bank account on my own and give them the account details so that they can transfer the salary every month, which is why I am asking how to open a zero balance account...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ghouse12311 said:


> I already did that and they are asking me to create a bank account on my own and give them the account details so that they can transfer the salary every month, which is why I am asking how to open a zero balance account...


As already mentioned, go to a bank of your choice and open an account!

Most banks offer zero balance (free) accounts as long as it's a salary account. Just make sure you take a salary certificate with you and all your IDs etc.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

w_man said:


> As already mentioned, go to a bank of your choice and open an account!
> 
> Most banks offer zero balance (free) accounts as long as it's a salary account. Just make sure you take a salary certificate with you and all your IDs etc.


It's not rocket science is it.


----------



## SWAFEER (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,i have only 1200 aed salary per month.can i get a account zero balance


----------

